# 29 Men's Basketball Players Named to 2005-06 Big South Conference Presidential Honor



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

CHARLOTTE, N.C. – The 2005-06 Big South Conference Presidential Honor Roll was released today, and 29 men's basketball student-athletes were named to the annual list. To be named to the Presidential Honor Roll, student-athletes must maintain a grade point average of 3.0 (on a 4.0 scale) or better for the recently-completed academic year. 

http://www.bigsouthsports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPSID=25346&SPID=1987&DB_OEM_ID=4800&ATCLID=455689


----------



## AlbernMartinez (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: 29 Men's Basketball Players Named to 2005-06 Big South Conference Presidential Ho*

SPAM


----------

